# Why do contractors NOT call you back?



## steeleagle (Apr 30, 2015)

I need some work done at my house.......I don't negotiate  price (I agree to what is quoted).......I sometimes overpay......YET I can't get a returned call from contractors.....If you are a contractor, can you explain why?

A a salesperson myself, I return calls to say I can't help because you never know where you will meet that person again.  Are you making too much money?  Why?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2015)

Is it a small project? If it is a small project that I don't want to mess with I will at least call back and recommend someone else.


----------



## steeleagle (Apr 30, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Is it a small project? If it is a small project that I don't want to mess with I will at least call back and recommend someone else.



Your answer is 100% logical........but why no call at all BEFORE you've even figured out the scope of the project?


----------



## groundhawg (Apr 30, 2015)

I am not a contractor but have had about the same problem. Been trying to get a bathroom remodeled and called several folks in the Newnan area.  Two called back and even came to the house, quoted priced and time to complete the work.  

Choose one and he was to return the next week.  Did not show up.  I called several (3) times and left messages.  Never heard back from him.


----------



## mattuga (Apr 30, 2015)

The couple friends I know doing remodels are getting a lot more work than usual.  I have contractor clients turning down big commercial renovation work.

Not calling back is just no excuse but he may have landed a larger job.  Spring is always a busy time for home remodeling as well.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2015)

I had a Plummer start some work for me, after about 2 days he never returned. I have called him over and over. This guy has material and labor tied up in this work and will not come back and finish about 10% that is remaining. Beats me.


----------



## holton27596 (Apr 30, 2015)

Over the past couple of years I have needed well diggers, electricians, etc. Ive had about 1 in 4 bother to return my calls, must be nice to have that much business. Coley electric did drop a couple of electricians from their referral list when they found out they would not return calls.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 30, 2015)

I have been in the remodel business before.  
If it sounds like too much to hassle,  too small a job to profit or etc. you might get dropped.  Some people would rather not quote than offend you with a high quote.  
some people are just too busy in the spring to return calls.  After all, you dont get paid to talk on the phone.

Some people are just bad at business.  

i, return calls.  And refer to others if need be.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 30, 2015)

Most, but not all people that do that kind of work are good at their skill but are not very good business people. A good business person will call everyone back even if they can't get to the job. When the economy  tanks again, they will be the 1st ones to go belly up.


----------



## srb (Apr 30, 2015)

I try to call everyone back in a timely matter....Around 1/ 2 days! Then I tell them many weeks many  many , Then if they can't wait I suggest someone else!


----------



## swamp hunter (Apr 30, 2015)

I've had bad calls from customers right at the Get Go'
I've got all the stuff you need already.
No you don't, you were gonna do the job yourself and now your in a Bind.
It's an Easy job...won't take you much time...
I'm a Contractor from up north and WE'LL get it done in a day or 2...
How much are you going to Charge me...over the phone , sight unseen.
I also try to call everybody back...But I ain't sitting at a desk and I don't have an Office Girl....Got Tools in my hand right now...


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Apr 30, 2015)

Not that I am guilty of this..... maybe slightly in a different way. Business is booming right now. It has exploded. The jobs that 2 years ago were what we survived on are now small jobs. Many times a contractor comes out and looks at a job and thinks he is not interested and will not tell you so, he just don't take your calls. Many of us get tired of bidding jobs that never happen. Sometimes you can just tell when someone is wasting your time. But I have been wrong about this. Sometimes those seemingly shopping will pull the trigger and put you to work. I once  bid a huge addition only to find out it was already being built. The guy wanted to see if what he was being charged was fair. Other times, contractors are drowning in work and have intentions of calling but don't. LOL, I often wonder if I have forgotten anybody. To be professional, you should tell them something right away. Either give them another name to call or try to fit them in. The problem is that most people that I would recommend are busy also. To find someone not busy is usually the unlicensed crowd who does not have the resources to do a quality job. Sometimes the tasks are small and you know you will never get, for example, your tile guy to come do a small job knowing he is covered up with more profitable jobs. And if he does come, the price will be inflated. For me, my guilt is that I am guilty of stalling. I put off quotes that I say will take me a couple weeks when the truth is that I could do it within a few days. It is usually a relief to just get it behind me. I feel obligated not to keep them waiting over two weeks, but then I hope they take a month to think about it. Mercy, drowning is the best way to describe it. I have not had a day off since Christmas.  I have worked  all day building, with evening meetings, quotes, drawing plans, figuring materials, etc. I need a day off. There is no excuse for someone not calling you back, or stringing you along. But I am not surprised. For me I have a reputation to uphold and calling you back, being professional is a major aspect of that reputation. My work is only word of mouth. Mercy, If I advertised I would never get caught up. So those who don't call you back actually do you a favor. If they have no pride in their prefessionalism, then likely they would not have pride in their work. LOL, you might think, why are you posting on here if your so busy. It helps me relax. Puts my mind in neutral, not always, but if I don't find something to neutralize my mind, I will lay in bed and build all night. Planning how I will do this or that


----------



## SowGreen (Apr 30, 2015)

I always call people back, no matter what the situation is. If I go look at a job I'm going to take the time to bid it because my time is already invested. I have turned down a few jobs that were not described properly on the initial phone call but I let the customer know. 

To answer your question here are some reasons that I can think of. There's still no excuse for no call back though.

1) They're not good business people and not good at talking to people.

2) They are too busy.

3) The job is too small.

4) The job is too big.

5) The job is out of their expertise. 

6) They got a bad vibe from the customer and don't want to deal with them.

7) The customer asked for insurance and they don't have insurance.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 30, 2015)

In a perfect world, we'd all like to" pick and choose"! Some jobs are just "a can of worms"!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Apr 30, 2015)

Most good contractors stay covered up. Not that it's good to not return calls but I can see when it's easy to forget to call someone back. When you check your phone at lunch and you've had nearly 20 voicemails already it gets overwhelming. And like said above it gets old giving estimates knowing folks are just price shopping. Best thing I have done was remove my number from the phone book. That has eliminated at least 95% of price shoppers. All my work is repeat or word of mouth. Most folks that I work for know I might not get back with them for a day or to but their patient and willing to wait. When your a small outfit and want to keep it that way it's tough keeping up with everything especially this time of year.


----------



## John2 (May 1, 2015)

I have had the same problem.  I had a pipe break.  Flooded half the house including the kitchen.  Not a small job, but so many contractors don't seem to want the work.  Taking much longer than expected to complete.


----------



## work2play2 (May 3, 2015)

people are lazy. its way too easy to get some ebt now


----------



## NOYDB (May 3, 2015)

work2play2 said:


> people are lazy. its way too easy to get some ebt now



Yeah, all the sub-contracters are on EBT now.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 3, 2015)

I had to cut someone loose yesterday. I had not yet given them a quote yet and after giving it much thought, I decided I had better tell them that I did not have time. They had hoped that I could work them in between my big jobs. I guess I did give them that idea. They may be upset with me, but I had rather know that I did this for their benefit, not mine. Dang, I hate to turn work away.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 3, 2015)

I'm a home builder.

All the subs are covered up with work right now.

I turned down 3 build jobs a couple weeks ago because the folks all seemed to be too high maintenance.

It's a seller's market in construction right now and everyone wants the low hanging fruit.


----------



## GA native (May 4, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Is it a small project? If it is a small project that I don't want to mess with I will at least call back and recommend someone else.



agreed. 
This time of year, contractors can't keep up with the work load. They won't hesitate to drop the small fiddlin projects.

October to March, they are starving for work.


----------



## mguthrie (May 15, 2015)

1gr8bldr said:


> Not that I am guilty of this..... maybe slightly in a different way. Business is booming right now. It has exploded. The jobs that 2 years ago were what we survived on are now small jobs. Many times a contractor comes out and looks at a job and thinks he is not interested and will not tell you so, he just don't take your calls. Many of us get tired of bidding jobs that never happen. Sometimes you can just tell when someone is wasting your time. But I have been wrong about this. Sometimes those seemingly shopping will pull the trigger and put you to work. I once  bid a huge addition only to find out it was already being built. The guy wanted to see if what he was being charged was fair. Other times, contractors are drowning in work and have intentions of calling but don't. LOL, I often wonder if I have forgotten anybody. To be professional, you should tell them something right away. Either give them another name to call or try to fit them in. The problem is that most people that I would recommend are busy also. To find someone not busy is usually the unlicensed crowd who does not have the resources to do a quality job. Sometimes the tasks are small and you know you will never get, for example, your tile guy to come do a small job knowing he is covered up with more profitable jobs. And if he does come, the price will be inflated. For me, my guilt is that I am guilty of stalling. I put off quotes that I say will take me a couple weeks when the truth is that I could do it within a few days. It is usually a relief to just get it behind me. I feel obligated not to keep them waiting over two weeks, but then I hope they take a month to think about it. Mercy, drowning is the best way to describe it. I have not had a day off since Christmas.  I have worked  all day building, with evening meetings, quotes, drawing plans, figuring materials, etc. I need a day off. There is no excuse for someone not calling you back, or stringing you along. But I am not surprised. For me I have a reputation to uphold and calling you back, being professional is a major aspect of that reputation. My work is only word of mouth. Mercy, If I advertised I would never get caught up. So those who don't call you back actually do you a favor. If they have no pride in their prefessionalism, then likely they would not have pride in their work. LOL, you might think, why are you posting on here if your so busy. It helps me relax. Puts my mind in neutral, not always, but if I don't find something to neutralize my mind, I will lay in bed and build all night. Planning how I will do this or that



This. When you have been in this business a long time you learn to read people


----------



## srb (May 15, 2015)

*This*



jiminbogart said:


> I'm a home builder.
> 
> All the subs are covered up with work right now.
> 
> ...



Everybody that made it through2007/2010 Is still going,
 is months out on work.....


----------



## steeleagle (May 16, 2015)

GA native said:


> agreed.
> This time of year, contractors can't keep up with the work load. They won't hesitate to drop the small fiddlin projects.
> 
> October to March, they are starving for work.



Understand, but why not try and create demand for Oct-March by calling people back and being professional?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (May 16, 2015)

Seems like 75 percent of people that want something done want it in spring through summer. 25 percent will call though the rest of the year.


----------



## poolman67 (May 24, 2015)

I call everyone back but the problem is there are jobs that you cant charge enough for. Just no money in the job, to messy, poor work conditions. I had a lady once that must have had 20 cats in the house, I couldn't even stay in the house to quote the job let alone work. So, you call the customer back and tell them thanks but no thanks and they get mad and want to know why. Last thing I want to do is insult the little old lady. Customer always want to know why and it makes it hard. Some contractors just don't call back to avoid the hassle.


----------



## NOYDB (May 24, 2015)

Some folks have not a clue what a job entails. A construction job can be estimated subject to external factors. But a repair takes as long as it takes. Most seem to think it easy to consult your crystal ball and provide an answer. 

Plus many have no idea what they are asking for. 
But they expect the repair man to "know" what they mean and read their mind.

Many repair people are avoiding the customers.

On the other hand many aren't competent to manage a small business and the results show up when it's busy.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 25, 2015)

The econmy. When it crashes again, they'll come knocking.


----------



## steeleagle (May 25, 2015)

poolman67 said:


> I call everyone back but the problem is there are jobs that you cant charge enough for. Just no money in the job, to messy, poor work conditions.



I respect that.  I have no issue with telling me my job is too small or too complicated.  As a person that loves value and HATES 'cheap', I would continue to explore a working relationship with a contractor that told me no because I see value in honesty.  I don't think many contractors look at the bigger picture........A little honesty now a lot of $$$$ later (At least from me).  

One other thing:  After I've said yes, not negotiated your price, why isn't the next line, "Here's when I can start."  Don't tell me you will need to call me back (and most of the time never do) or "I'm not sure when we can begin".  Why didn't you come prepared?  Did you assume you wouldn't get the work?


----------



## satchmo (May 25, 2015)

steeleagle said:


> I need some work done at my house.......I don't negotiate  price (I agree to what is quoted).......I sometimes overpay......YET I can't get a returned call from contractors.....If you are a contractor, can you explain why?
> 
> A a salesperson myself, I return calls to say I can't help because you never know where you will meet that person again.  Are you making too much money?  Why?


This is a very easy answer. You've contacted some sorry contractors. Any company should call you back no matter the size of the job, profit loss or gain. Word of mouth really is the best advertisement. A phone call telling you that they are not interested is better than no phone call at all. Call around, there are decent contractors around.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (May 25, 2015)

Many "Contractors" are very poor business people-that is often why they have "Chosen" to become "Independent Contractors" !
  That way when an emergency fishing or hunting opportunity presents itself-they are not shackled by the confines of responsibility-therefore the key word "Independent" !!  Plus they get swamped with calls, many asking just general questions, etc...and if you pull into a Lowes or Home Depot parking lot-you will see an intricate filing system laid out on the dash of their truck !  Receipts, estimates, contracts, bills, messages, notes, etc....!!


----------



## steeleagle (May 26, 2015)

I need to get the whole first floor of my home tiled, so I am in the process of finding a reliable firm.  I'll keep you posted.  PM me if interested.


----------



## steeleagle (May 27, 2015)

My wife used the app, 'thumbtack'.  3 contractors coming today (Hopefully).  1 tomorrow.


----------



## steeleagle (Aug 11, 2015)

Update:

The contractors through thumbtack seemed very focused on how quickly they could get the job done and not the quality.  Frankly, their prices seemed low for what we need done......One contractor, even tried talking us into cheap laminate "to save money" (I never said I was interested in saving money).  Other contractors have not called us back or have not responded very well.  The search continues.......


----------



## steeleagle (Nov 13, 2015)

Contractor started on 11/09.  installing porcelain 8x48 tiles that look like hardwood and are handscraped.  Ended up going with most expensive quote......contractor and crew laid 12 tiles on day 1.....I love that attention to detail.  Waited 6 weeks for him to start......and it is going to take 2 weeks....


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 13, 2015)

steeleagle said:


> Contractor started on 11/09.  installing porcelain 8x48 tiles that look like hardwood and are handscraped.  Ended up going with most expensive quote......contractor and crew laid 12 tiles on day 1.....I love that attention to detail.  Waited 6 weeks for him to start......and it is going to take 2 weeks....



He only laid 32 square feet in a day?

I'd hate to know what he charges per square foot!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 13, 2015)

steeleagle said:


> Contractor started on 11/09.  installing porcelain 8x48 tiles that look like hardwood and are handscraped.  Ended up going with most expensive quote......contractor and crew laid 12 tiles on day 1.....I love that attention to detail.  Waited 6 weeks for him to start......and it is going to take 2 weeks....



 Hopefully the final product will be worth it! Love the look of the "hardwood tile" though! The few that Ive seen, youd need to get on your hands and knees to tell the difference!


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 13, 2015)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Many "Contractors" are very poor business people-that is often why they have "Chosen" to become "Independent Contractors" !
> That way when an emergency fishing or hunting opportunity presents itself-they are not shackled by the confines of responsibility-therefore the key word "Independent" !!  Plus they get swamped with calls, many asking just general questions, etc...and if you pull into a Lowes or Home Depot parking lot-you will see an intricate filing system laid out on the dash of their truck !  Receipts, estimates, contracts, bills, messages, notes, etc....!!



If they can not run a business why would I want they working on my house?


----------



## steeleagle (Nov 14, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> He only laid 32 square feet in a day?
> 
> I'd hate to know what he charges per square foot!



He certainly charges a premium, but those big ties allow no room for error.


----------



## steeleagle (Nov 14, 2015)

shakey gizzard said:


> Hopefully the final product will be worth it! Love the look of the "hardwood tile" though! The few that Ive seen, youd need to get on your hands and knees to tell the difference!



It looks great so far!  Although, it looks like it will take more than 2 weeks, now.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 14, 2015)

I'd like to know how big of a crew you need if you only laying 12 tiles in a day!


----------



## steeleagle (Nov 15, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I'd like to know how big of a crew you need if you only laying 12 tiles in a day!



3 total people.  I'm a big believer of quality over quantity.


----------



## steeleagle (Nov 21, 2015)

ok...the 2 week job will now be 4 weeks (we have asked for a few things to be added).  Flooring looks great.....I would whole-heartedly recommend the wood-look porcelain tiles.......


----------



## rospaw (Nov 21, 2015)

A few pics of the tiles they have laid would be great. Thanks


----------



## steeleagle (Nov 21, 2015)

See below


----------

